# Commissioner for oaths



## fangs (25 Mar 2004)

I'm looking for a commissioner for oaths to witness a few document signings. In the interest of driving down inflation and avoiding a rip off can anyone let me know what I should expect to pay.  How are fees typically structured, i.e is it per signature or per document???  

Any recommendations out there for a CO in south west dublin


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (25 Mar 2004)

I always assumed that Commissioner for Oaths was simply a (type of?) solicitor? Is this link of any use?


----------



## fangs (25 Mar 2004)

cheers for your prompt reply.  Yeah, useful site.  I kinda knew solicitors were COs but its not limited to just them.  Regarding rates the link mentions the following 

"There is a standard fee of 5 euro per signature charged by a Commissioner for Oaths for verifying statements. However, some Commissioners impose a flat fee of 5 euro, irrespect of the number of signatures on the document. You are advised to check charges in advance."

It s the second type of commissioner I'd be interested in as I've 3 docs to sign.  I'll do a ring around and post the results later.

Thanks again


----------



## setanta (25 Mar 2004)

*C for Oaths*

The website linked in out of date.

The standard fee is now €10 per signature. 

For three docs, where only you are signing each one the charge should be €30.  If there is an exhibit which attaches to any of the documents (e.g. marriage cert.) you will be charged €4 as well for this to be signed.


----------



## Elcato (25 Mar 2004)

*Re: C for Oaths*

I'm not sure of recent but anyone can be a CO. Go to your local Garda station and they will give you a list in your area. When I got a form signed before I went to a local school teacher who was a CO and he signed it for nothing. Avoid the solicitor and just ask before the signatories how much it will cost. Just tell him/her that you need to get to a banklink. If you think its too dear go to the next on the list.


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (25 Mar 2004)

*Re: C for Oaths*

Are you sure that you're not confusing Peace Commissioner with Commissioner for Oaths?


----------



## Elcato (25 Mar 2004)

*Re: C for Oaths*

Ooops my mistake. Thought they were both the same thing to be honest.


----------

